# Epson V700 Experiences?



## usayit (Oct 20, 2006)

I currently have an Epson 3170 used to scan mostly 35mm and medium format negatives (mostly B&W) with acceptible results.  Overall, I've been happy with the 3170 but I find that I've outgrown and pushed it to its limit.  I really want to move up to something that can provide higher quality scans of my work.  Although I would love to purchase a dedicated film scanner (such as the Nikon 9000), I just could not justify the high price tag.  I've been doing research on the new Epson V700 flatbed scanner and some say the quality of the film scans from this new flatbed is approaching the quality of some dedicated film scanners. 

I'm just wondering if anyone here has some direct experiences with this new epson flatbed scanner.  I'm open to all other suggestions and recommendations.   If someone believes a dedicated film scanner at several times the cost of the V700, please let me know why.  

I understand that historically flatbeds could not perform as well as dedicate film scanners but I'm more interested in current offerings.  Perhaps the gap between flatbed and dedicated is closing in regards to scanning negatives.

I shoot 35mm, 645, and 6x7 using B&W negative (on occasion color negative).  Scanning prints and documents is not a requirement.  

link to one review that I have read:
http://www.photo-i.co.uk/Reviews/interactive/Epson V700/page_1.htm


----------



## usayit (Oct 23, 2006)

Well... it looks like the V700 might be a bit to new for anyone to really have experience.  After thinking it over and over.. .and over... I decided to take a plunge head first and go with the V700.  I was assured that I had a few days to try it out and could return it to put towards a dedicated 35mm scanner (Nikon V).  Here is my initial scans using 35mm and Medium format:

1a) 35mm B&W Full







1b) Crop of above






2a) 35mm B&W Full






2b) crop of above






3a) Medium Format Color Full






3b) crop of above






4a) Medium Format Color Full






4b) crop of above







Overall.. I have to say I am thoroughly impressed.  This thing blows the quality of the scans of my old 3170 flatbed out of the water.  The detail it is capable of capturing is really nice.  

The review at photo-i was dead on....including the somewhat flimsey/combersome flim holders whch is the only thing I didn't like.  In the past, dedicated versus flatbed was usually a no brainer decision (if you could afford the high cost of dedicated).  With the V700 the decision is increasingly more interesting.  In my opinion the scans are indeed approaching dedicated film scanner territory (my school's polariod sprintscan 120) at a fraction of the cost.  

At this point I'm leaning towards keeping this V700 as its so far exceeding my expectations.  Even if the similar priced Nikon V could produce a little bit better 35mm scans, the really nice medium format scans from the V700 is enough to convince me to stick with the V700.

Hopefully, this will help anyone in the future considering this high end flatbed scanner.


----------



## Commonman (May 16, 2008)

Sir, just to make sure, were you scanning in NEGATIVES?
I'm not at all experienced with this whole thing about scanning negatives but I am very interested in it.  I was referred to this string by you from a string I started on the subject.

Yes, the images look VERY good.


----------



## usayit (May 17, 2008)

Yes.. all are negatives.  35mm and Medium format as indicated.


----------

